# Brasile - Uruguay, mercoledì ore 21



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

*Risultato finale

Brasile Uruguay: 2-1*

Mercoledì prima semfiinale della Confederations Cup tra Brasile ed Uruguay.

Fischio d'inizio ore 21

*Dove seguire Brasile contro Uruguay in tv?
*

La partita sarà trasmessa su Rai Uno e Sky.

Di seguito commenti e formazioni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

di questa partita nessuno ne parla...manco in tv


----------



## pennyhill (26 Giugno 2013)

*Brasile*:

12 JULIO CESAR, 2 DANI ALVES, 3 THIAGO SILVA, 4 DAVID LUIZ, 6 MARCELO, 9 FRED, 10 NEYMAR, 11 OSCAR, 17 LUIZ GUSTAVO, 18 PAULINHO, 19 HULK

*Uruguay*:

1 Fernando MUSLERA, 2 Diego LUGANO, 3 Diego GODIN, 7 Cristian RODRIGUEZ, 9 Luis SUAREZ, 10 Diego FORLAN, 16 Maximiliano PEREIRA, 17 Egidio AREVALO, 20 Alvaro GONZALEZ, 21 Edinson CAVANI, 22 Martin CACERES


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

l'attacco dell'Uruguay è fortissimo


----------



## Brontolo (26 Giugno 2013)

pensate se dovesse passare l'uruguay...in casa del brasile. da morire dal ridere 
martin dammi soddisfazioni, portati a casa la tibia di neymar...così la puoi regalare al buon paolo montero, che la aggiunga alla collezione che tiene sopra il camino 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sono aperte le scommesse sul minuto della pirlata del buon davide luigi...io dico entro il primo tempo.
e anche quelle sulla migliore simulazione della partita: chi sarà il campione, fra davide luigi, neymar e dani alves?


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

Sto Marcelo è sempre più uguale a quello di Striscia la Notizia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> pensate se dovesse passare l'uruguay...in casa del brasile. da morire dal ridere
> martin dammi soddisfazioni, portati a casa la tibia di neymar...così la puoi regalare al buon paolo montero, che la aggiunga alla collezione che tiene sopra il camino
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



pensa se l'anno prossimo Messi li manda a casa
sulla domanda dovresti chiedere ai Catalani


----------



## Brontolo (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> pensa se l'anno prossimo Messi li manda a casa
> sulla domanda dovresti chiedere ai Catalani



effettivamente...non so cosa mi piacerebbe di più 

il barca ha proprio una squadra degna di hollywood...devono aver preso neymar in quest'ottica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

rigore uruguay


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

Che asino Forlan


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Forlan del ........ ma dai


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

Julio Cesar grandissimo portiere comunque


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2013)

Forlan, che scandalo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Cioè hanno Suarez e Cavani e fanno tirare sto asino che conosce forlan visti i tempi dell'inter


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2013)

Egidio Arevalo portati via la rotula di Neymar


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

pensavo che lo segnava


----------



## Butcher (26 Giugno 2013)

Che mentecatto Forlan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Fred è del 93 O.O mi pare un trentenne


----------



## DannySa (26 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;218641 ha scritto:


> Fred è del 93 O.O mi pare un trentenne



E' dell'83 infatti


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Gol di Fred


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

Sempre sto Fred.

Partita orribile, comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' dell'83 infatti



ho cercato su google e dicono 93, se è lo stesso che è stato acquistato dallo Shakhtar


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2013)

Che accelerazione neymar


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Peccato per l'Uruguay,hanno sprecato il rigore e ne hanno pagato le conseguenze.
Spero perlomeno che qualcuno amputi la gamba a Neymar.



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;218646 ha scritto:


> ho cercato su google e dicono 93, se è lo stesso che è stato acquistato dallo Shakhtar



È un altro.


----------



## BB7 (26 Giugno 2013)

ma quanto è scarso Davide Luigi? Comunque brutta partita anche grazie alla Rai.




B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;218646 ha scritto:


> ho cercato su google e dicono 93, se è lo stesso che è stato acquistato dallo Shakhtar



Quello è un altro Fred.


----------



## Brontolo (26 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> pensate se dovesse passare l'uruguay...in casa del brasile. da morire dal ridere
> martin dammi soddisfazioni, portati a casa la tibia di neymar...così la puoi regalare al buon paolo montero, che la aggiunga alla collezione che tiene sopra il camino
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



scommessa vinta...pirlata di davide luigi entro i primi 45'


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2013)

ho visto tutte le partite del brasile e hulk è stato imbarazzante,un giocatorino. ma è sempre cosi? e come mai han pagato 40 milioni sto culturista i russi? facevano prima a prender julio baptista o triple h.
un'altra domanda da un milione di dollari è di che sostanze fanno uso al real madrid per far giocare coentrao invece di marcelo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

ah ecco perdon  in effetti mi sembrava strano fosse del 93


----------



## BB7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ho visto tutte le partite del brasile e hulk è stato imbarazzante,un giocatorino. ma è sempre cosi? e come mai han pagato 40 milioni sto culturista i russi? facevano prima a prender julio baptista o triple h.
> un'altra domanda da un milione di dollari è di che sostanze fanno uso al real madrid per far giocare coentrao invece di marcelo.



Pura io tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare ha fatto schifo Hulk. Facevano giocare Coentrao perchè difende di più e perchè in quel periodo se non sbaglio Marcelo ha avuto vari problemi ma non ci sono dubbi che il brasiliano sia superiore, potrebbe benissimo fare l'attaccante in una top squadra con la velocità e rapidità che ha


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Giugno 2013)

Partita immonda, il Brasile come sempre brilla in concretezza e non in spettacolo.


----------



## Frikez (26 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ho visto tutte le partite del brasile e hulk è stato imbarazzante,un giocatorino. ma è sempre cosi? e come mai han pagato 40 milioni sto culturista i russi? facevano prima a prender julio baptista o triple h.
> un'altra domanda da un milione di dollari è di che sostanze fanno uso al real madrid per far giocare coentrao invece di marcelo.



Perché Mourinho faceva giocare i suoi cocchi, Coentrao è un ala tra l'altro e in difesa è poca roba.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Eccolo raga e lo stesso quel Fred, l'hanno appena detto alla rai che l'ha preso lo Shakhtar


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Pura io tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare ha fatto schifo Hulk. Facevano giocare Coentrao perchè difende di più e perchè in quel periodo se non sbaglio Marcelo ha avuto vari problemi ma non ci sono dubbi che il brasiliano sia superiore, potrebbe benissimo fare l'attaccante in una top squadra con la velocità e rapidità che ha


ah ecco,allora non è una mia impressione. comunque è inconcepibile che gioca coentrao,anche se difensivamente è migliore..sei il real,stai sempre nella metà campo avversaria..sto marcelo è pazzesco.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;218674 ha scritto:


> Eccolo raga e lo stesso quel Fred, l'hanno appena detto alla rai che l'ha preso lo Shakhtar


 ennesimo flop della rai. il fred dello shaktar ha DIECI anni di meno del fred titolare stasera,e viene dall'internacional.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

goooooooooo cavani


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

siii bravo Cavà


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

Che papera di Thiago Silva...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ennesimo flop della rai. il fred dello shaktar ha DIECI anni di meno del fred titolare stasera,e viene dall'internacional.



ah sisi lo so che è quello dell'international, questo fred (del Brasile) non so niente ne anni che dove gioca ecc non c'è manco su wiki , ma francamente mi sembrava strano che fosse del 93, dalla faccia mi pare tutt'altro che del 93


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Neymar simulator a terra


----------



## jaws (26 Giugno 2013)

David Luiz potrebbe vincere il premio di giocatore più sopravvalutato del millennio



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;218682 ha scritto:


> ah sisi lo so che è quello dell'international, questo fred (del Brasile) non so niente ne anni che dove gioca ecc non c'è manco su wiki , ma francamente mi sembrava strano che fosse del 93, dalla faccia mi pare tutt'altro che del 93



Questo Fred è quello che giocava al Lione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

segnava poco pure al Lione


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2013)

Madò che cappellata Thiago Silva, fortuna che l'abbiamo venduto


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> segnava poco pure al Lione


non scherziamo,di gol ne ha fatti a valanga. prima marianella su sky ha parlato di numeri ed anche a lione ne ha fatti parecchi,mezzo a partita di media.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> non scherziamo,di gol ne ha fatti a valanga. prima marianella su sky ha parlato di numeri ed anche a lione ne ha fatti parecchi,mezzo a partita di media.



119 partite in francia 41 gol...in Francia un Balotelli fa 1 gol a partita
in Brasile si ha segnato tanto, ma capirai in Brasile...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Questo Fred è quello che giocava al Lione



ah si , mi ricordo un certo fred del Lione ma non credevo fosse sto qui


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 119 partite in francia 41 gol...in Francia un Balotelli fa 1 gol a partita
> in Brasile si ha segnato tanto, ma capirai in Brasile...


in brasile scolari guarda tanto  quindi..! d'altronde prima punta se non gioca lui chi metti? peto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> in brasile scolari guarda tanto  quindi..! d'altronde prima punta se non gioca lui chi metti? peto



in Confederations Cup va bene...l'anno prossimo non ti puoi presentare con Fred prima punta


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

Mai visto un Brasile così scarso


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

gol paulinho


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

Brasile in finale


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2013)

Verranno piallati in finale dalla Spagna.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Neymar che manda i baci  oggi tra l'altro ho scoperto che Neymar e già papà non lo sapevo


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

Che pagliaccio sto Neymar


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Giugno 2013)

Al di là del gol bravo Paulinho,fa lavoro oscuro e si sa inserire....altro che Italia,tra Real e Tottenham si sganceranno bei soldini

P.S. Abbattete Altafini  Viene voglia di tifare Spagna


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Giugno 2013)

A Neymar auguro il peggio del peggio!!! E' il peggiore in assoluto! scorretto al limite dell'indecenza. è una vergogna


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Finita Brasile in finale, spero che in finale la spagna li pialli di brutto.


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che pagliaccio sto Neymar



Secondo me pensa veramente di essere Pelé. Giuro che mi fa venire una voglia matta di tifare Spagna giusto per vedere il suo viso da nutellaro pieno di lacrime.


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Giugno 2013)

Sentire Altafini dà il voltastomaco  Spero i brasiliani non siano montati come lui,cioè almeno gli spagnoli fanno bene a tirarsela,sono probabilmente la nazionale più forte di sempre,ma questi?!?! Il loro giocatore più forte è Neymar,bravo ma sbarbatello


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Scolari 2-1 Tabarez

Menzione d'onore per l'idolo Gonzalez che ha sparato una legnata in faccia al Buffone.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sentire Altafini dà il voltastomaco  Spero i brasiliani non siano montati come lui,cioè almeno gli spagnoli fanno bene a tirarsela,sono probabilmente la nazionale più forte di sempre,ma questi?!?! Il loro giocatore più forte è Neymar,bravo ma sbarbatello



ora che mi ci fai pensare se vincono il Mondiale per me saranno i più forti di sempre...cmq per Neymar una bella prova tv per queste simulazioni no?


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> in Confederations Cup va bene...l'anno prossimo non ti puoi presentare con Fred prima punta



hanno Hulk...Damiao... Potrebbe fare un attacco composto da Neymar-Hulk-Willian ad esempio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cmq per Neymar una bella prova tv per queste simulazioni no?



Più facile che abbattano il Cristo Redentore


----------



## Dexter (26 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hanno Hulk...Damiao... Potrebbe fare un attacco composto da Neymar-Hulk-Willian ad esempio.


hulk centravanti non c'entra niente secondo me,non fa i movimenti corretti. e pure sulla fascia lascia molto a desiderare,è un giocatore normalissimo con un buon sinistro. damiao è ancora un'incognita,ha giocato solo in brasile. manca un centravanti di livello


----------



## MisterBet (26 Giugno 2013)

Se domani vince la Spagna, domenica ci divertiamo...li piallano...


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Se domani vince la Spagna, domenica ci divertiamo...li piallano...



per me il brasile li batte


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Giugno 2013)

*Il tuffo di Neymar*


----------



## chicagousait (27 Giugno 2013)

Ma che m3rda di giocatore


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2013)

neymar al barca,assieme a pedro,busquets,dani alves e tutti gli altri,è perfetto  una squadra di squallidi simulatori.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Più facile che abbattano il Cristo Redentore



più scorretto di Suarez

- - - Aggiornato - - -



chicagousait ha scritto:


> Ma che m3rda di giocatore



hai ragione ma evitiamo queste parolacce


----------



## Brontolo (27 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Più facile che abbattano il Cristo Redentore



ops...l'ho toccato facendo retromarcia. ora che è caduto .... prova tv a neymar?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> ops...l'ho toccato facendo retromarcia. ora che è caduto .... prova tv a neymar?



Che mezzo hai,la barca di Abramovic?


----------



## Brontolo (27 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che mezzo hai,la barca di Abramovic?



no, un trattore. stavo irrigando l'aiuola sotto il Cristo Redentore


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Giugno 2013)

"Ciao Neymar puoi tirarmi i bacetti che desideri fallito, intanto io mi scopo tua moglie"


Chissà se è il suo profilo ufficiale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> "Ciao Neymar puoi tirarmi i bacetti che desideri fallito, intanto io mi scopo tua moglie"
> 
> 
> Chissà se è il suo profilo ufficiale.



Spero di si,sarebbe il mio nuovo eroe


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

ahah gonzales


----------



## Solo (27 Giugno 2013)

Se è il profilo ufficiale è l'eroe dell'anno!


----------

